# [SOLVED] Midnight Commander in Deutsch

## no_expert

Hallo,

bei mir spricht Midnight Commander schon seit längerem kein Deutsch mehr mit mir, LC_ALL="de_DE@euro" und LANG="de_DE@euro" sind gesetzt, andere Programme wie der Editor "nano" haben auch eine deutsche Sprachausgabe.

Unterstüzt der mc die Fremdsprache nicht mehr oder ist da was anderes Falsch?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!Last edited by no_expert on Tue Oct 11, 2005 9:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SkaaliaN

hast du vor oder nach dem emerge auf de gesetzt? schonmal remerged!?

----------

## no_expert

Ja, das hab ich vor ca. 45 Minuten gemacht, mit LINGUAS="de" in der make.conf.

----------

## SkaaliaN

LINGUAS="de" hab ich auch in der make.conf. trotzdem ist mein nano noch auf engl. wie siehst mit deinen locals aus?? was hast du da eingestellt? poste diese mal

----------

## no_expert

Das steht in meiner 02locale:

```
LANG="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

```

----------

## tango

meine sieht so aus:

```
LINGUAS="de"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="49"
```

Damit ist sehr viel auf Deutsch..

tango

----------

## no_expert

Ich habe deine Einträge hinzugefügt, das hat mir aber nix gebracht.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

hast du den mc mit gesetztem nls USE-flag emerged?

```
# emerge -pv mc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1_pre  +7zip -X -gpm +ncurses +nls +pam +slang -unicode 0 kB [1]
```

Das nls USE-flag steht für "native language support". Ohe dieses flag kann dein mc nur englisch  :Smile: 

(nicht über die Version wundern. Ist ein selbsterstellter ebuild, da es wohl noch 'ne halbe Ewigkeit dauern wird, bis Version 4.6.1 in portage erscheinen wird).

Poly

----------

## zworK

Jetzt wo ich diesen Thread lese, fällt mir auf das der mc auf meinem Laptop ebenfalls auf englisch läuft.

Jedoch hatte ich das System bereits nach dem Lokalisierungs Guide eingestellt (kein UTF8). Hab es vorhin nochmal kontrolliert und den mc mit den folgenden USE-Flags neu gebaut :

```

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.0-r14  -7zip +X +gpm +ncurses +nls +pam +samba -slang -unicode 0 kB

```

Dann, um sicher zu gehen, das .mc Verzeichnis der Benutzer gelöscht. Brachte leider alles keinen Erfolg. Das komische ist, dass sich mein Laptop und Desktop Rechner von den USE-Flags nur marginal unterscheiden (Die Flags vom mc sind auf beiden Rechnern gleich). Nur auf dem Desktop ist der mc deutsch, auf dem Laptop englisch.

----------

## no_expert

Mein MC ist auch noch Englisch.

----------

## rillig

versuch mal "equery files mc | grep de.mo". Wenn die Ausgabe leer ist, sind die Sprachdateien garnicht installiert.

----------

## rillig

 *rillig wrote:*   

> versuch mal "equery files mc | grep de.mo". Wenn die Ausgabe leer ist, sind die Sprachdateien garnicht installiert.

 

Sorry, nächster Versuch: "equery files mc | grep /de/" sollte besser funktionieren.

----------

## BuLLy

Hi,

mein mc ist auch auf englisch und dein Befehl bringt bei mir folgende Ausgabe:

```
/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES

/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/mc.mo

```

Scheinbar sind die Sprachpakete ja da, aber wie krieg ich den mc denn jetzt auf deutsch?

nls ist ebenfalls aktiviert und kompiliert...

gruß

BuLLy

----------

## NachtKind

/etc/profile

```

LANG="de_DE@euro" 

LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro" 

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

```

Und mc mit USE="+nls" emergen sollte reichen.

----------

## zworK

Nach diesem Bugreport scheint das USE-Flag samba Probleme zu machen.

Ein

```

USE="-samba nls" emerge mc

```

hat bei mir das Problem behoben.

----------

## rillig

 *BuLLy wrote:*   

> Scheinbar sind die Sprachpakete ja da, aber wie krieg ich den mc denn jetzt auf deutsch?
> 
> nls ist ebenfalls aktiviert und kompiliert...

 

Was für eine Ausgabe produziert ein einfaches "locale" bei Dir? In der Kategorie LC_MESSAGES sollte irgendwas mit "de" stehen.

Roland

----------

## BuLLy

 *rillig wrote:*   

>  *BuLLy wrote:*   Scheinbar sind die Sprachpakete ja da, aber wie krieg ich den mc denn jetzt auf deutsch?
> 
> nls ist ebenfalls aktiviert und kompiliert... 
> 
> Was für eine Ausgabe produziert ein einfaches "locale" bei Dir? In der Kategorie LC_MESSAGES sollte irgendwas mit "de" stehen.
> ...

 

locale fördert folgendes zutage...

```
LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro

```

Sieht alles gut aus... Ich werde die Variante mit -samba mal probieren...

gruß

BuLLy

----------

## BuLLy

Habe jezt nochmal mit USE="-samba" emerge mc probiert. Klappt wunderbar und mc spricht wieder deutsch...

gruß

BuLLy

----------

## no_expert

@BuLLY

Kann ich bestätigen, ich habe jetzt auch einen deutschen MC!   :Very Happy: 

Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

## BuLLy

 *no_expert wrote:*   

> @BuLLY
> 
> Kann ich bestätigen, ich habe jetzt auch einen deutschen MC!  
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe!

 

Dann setz doch eben den Titel des Eintrags auf [solved] oder [gelöst]...

gruß

BuLLy

----------

